# My First Homemade Pipe



## HWiebe (Jul 13, 2010)

Ever since I smoked my first MM Cob about a month ago I have wanted to make my own pipe.

I bought a chunk of sugar maple and went to work. I placed an order with PIMO for stems, dyes and wax but it was taking forever (3 weeks+) to arrive so I scavenged the bit from my MM Legend Cob.

What do you think? I loved making this pipe and learned a lot in the process. Not to mention all the tools I had to build or modify to get this result.

I stained it with the same stain I used in my homemade humidor project and I will not polish it until my PIMO order arrives with the Carnuba wax. I have already smoked a few bowls out of it and it smokes cool and as dry as the cob. I just mudded the inside to speed up the cakebuilding process. I can't wait to craft another one. Let me know what you think.:behindsofa:


----------



## kapathy (Nov 20, 2010)

very nice job.... i would have sliced my fingers off if i attempted any pipe making


----------



## Nachman (Oct 16, 2010)

I always admire people who can do things with their hands. I don't think I could do as well on my fiftieth attempt. Keep up the good work.


----------



## gahdzila (Apr 29, 2010)

Looks great!!!!!

A friend of mine told me he was in a pipe shop, and the owner had on the counter one of those "carve your own" pipes - basically, a cube of briar with a stem attached. The owner gave him a knife and told him to play around with it a bit. My friend said it was "like trying to cut concrete with a spoon." LOL.


----------



## HWiebe (Jul 13, 2010)

I have two pieces of Briar in that PIMO order. I hope it arrives soon. I'm glad I got to practice on relatively inexpensive Maple before hacking up the Briar. I think I'm going to go light up a bowl of Dominican Glory to set the mud in the pipe.


----------



## Zogg (Aug 31, 2010)

thats freakin cool! i love how thick the walls are


----------



## Wildone (Dec 19, 2009)

Nice job, now that you are in the groove
I bet that piece of briar will look sweet 
when you finish with it.
Very interested in seeing it.


----------



## CALIFORNIA KID (Nov 21, 2010)

Not to thread jack but has any one used the carve your own kits. How are they.


----------



## dgerwin11 (Jun 19, 2011)

CALIFORNIA KID said:


> Not to thread jack but has any one used the carve your own kits. How are they.


I have carved 3 pipes from them and have a 4th waiting for the time. I buy mine from PIMO and you get excellent quality and value. Need hacksaw, files, rasps and sandpaper. Have at it.


----------



## dgerwin11 (Jun 19, 2011)

HWiebe said:


> Ever since I smoked my first MM Cob about a month ago I have wanted to make my own pipe.
> 
> I bought a chunk of sugar maple and went to work. I placed an order with PIMO for stems, dyes and wax but it was taking forever (3 weeks+) to arrive so I scavenged the bit from my MM Legend Cob.
> 
> ...


Where did you get sugar maple, also known as hard maple? A little known fact: Hard maple is the preferred choice for commercial cutting boards and work surfaces in restaurants because it is so dense and non porous it will not absorb food odors or tastes. This might work in favor of it as pipe material.

BTW, you might call PIMO about your order. I usually get my order in 3 days.


----------



## fanman1 (Sep 6, 2010)

That is very cool. im sure you wil be able to make some cool pipes seeing this one and you humidor project.


----------



## Pugsley (Jul 12, 2009)

Very impressive first pipe. Be sure to post a pic when you finish the polishing, I'll be looking forward to seeing it.


----------



## freestoke (Feb 13, 2011)

Outstanding! Nachman says 50 attempts. I'd need more! It's all I can do to saw a wooden dowel into pieces for tampers.


----------



## canadianpiper (Nov 27, 2010)

Very nicely done mate, On a side note I ordered from Pimo but sent me the wrong stems so my pipes are on hold for now.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

HWiebe said:


> Ever since I smoked my first MM Cob about a month ago I have wanted to make my own pipe.
> 
> I bought a chunk of sugar maple and went to work. I placed an order with PIMO for stems, dyes and wax but it was taking forever (3 weeks+) to arrive so I scavenged the bit from my MM Legend Cob.
> 
> ...


That sir is a beautiful Job! You are a true artisan!:second:


----------



## CWL (Mar 25, 2010)

Looks great! How did you keep the stain out of the inner core of the pipe? It looks like you inserted a Meerschaum bowl into your pipe.


----------



## HWiebe (Jul 13, 2010)

Thanks for the comments gents.


Douglas - I bought the Sugar Maple at a local lumber distributor called Windsor Plywood. The PIMO order may be taking so long because I am located in Canada.

CWL - I built a handle out of wood that fits into the tobacco chamber and used it as a plug during staining. Then I sanded off any excess stain from the inner rim after staining.


----------



## indigosmoke (Sep 1, 2009)

Very nice!


----------



## owaindav (Mar 7, 2010)

Good job! I wish I could get off my butt and finish the blank I started a long time ago!


----------



## quo155 (Aug 10, 2010)

Very, very nice Hekthor! That is a beautiful pipe and I can't wait to see more from you!!!

Keep up the good work and enjoy the time...


----------



## Mister Moo (Sep 8, 2005)

The world needs another pipemaker. Good job.


----------



## ConnorMRyan (Sep 9, 2011)

I'd pack that.


----------

